# Up Date on Tony and Abby's 4th clutch



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Tony and Abby surprised me with their 4th clutch this year. they were laying the day I took McGee and Ziva's babies out to be hand fed. Abby had been helping them feed or so I thought, but I think the little so and so was plotting this all along.

Boys to the left girl to the right!









Just the boys. The oldest on the right is 20 days old and the youngest on the left is 18 days old.









The little girl. She is the middle child and 19 days old. She is going to be a pretty Cinnamon. I hope she is a little girl, these two have given me one Cinnamon male, but the other 5 Cinnamons were girls, I am betting the odds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable  I would love to have a cinnamon female


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! As usual!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute babies


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks all, but I can't take the credit... Tony and Abby did all the work! They even chose each other. All my pairs have been set up buy them choosing each other. Though I am going to have to try to do some repairing if I ever find my new male. I want one that has Pied, Lutino, and WF in him.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are so cute !! Cinnamon is my personal favorite color also . I hope to have a whiteface pied pearl cinnamon someday


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

here we are at day 24,23, and 22. They are eating well, and you tell buy their messy faces?










The little Cinnamon on the left is a girl, and the littlest gray in the middle is a girl, the big one on the right is the male (he is stubborn, just now starting to take the pipette).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super cute!!! And getting so big so fast!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would love to have that girl off you


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I would love to have that girl off you


Lindsey, I would love for you to have the little cinnamon girl, but how would we get her to you? I don't even want to think about transportation costs, and import duties! If you think of something, let me know.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its not worth it too many hours on a plane  stress the poor girl out 
Thank you anyway


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess I could take a cruise... LOL the wife would love that. She might get mad though if I take her on a cruise just to give you a bird.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL That sounds like the making for a show/movie. A kids movie.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol lassie comes home


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

More like "John Goes Over Board" With a high heel in an uncomfortable location!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOLOL!! That IS quite the trip for a bird. Couldn't imagine what you would have to go through for customs, etc. And the cost would probably be horrible!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, the wife said no! I told her we needed to because Lindsey really needed to trade me a cinnamon little girl for Taco... It's life or death.... sigh... she didn't buy it.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey! What about military flights! Do we have any going over the pond that would do a drop and swap??


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

An Update one Tony and Abby's supper babies. It was feeding/play time and I decided to get some more pictures of the babies. These guys are not even 5 weeks old yet, and they are fully fledged and starting to try to fly. I am going to start weening them next week.

I am a the jungle gym









Hold Still!









Ready Set Go! and they are off!









Finally got them to hold still and look at the camera.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh theyre gorgeous!! i love them!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> Yeah, the wife said no! I told her we needed to because Lindsey really needed to trade me a cinnamon little girl for Taco... It's life or death.... sigh... she didn't buy it.


Lol it was worth a try 


They look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Lol it was worth a try
> 
> 
> They look absolutely gorgeous


Yeah she never believes me! I mean Lindsey could die with out a cinnamon little girl... but she thinks I am just being dramatic. LOL


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Cinnamon baby-I just love it!You said that you had a male cinnamon once.Is the mother cinnamon?


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are so beautiful, so glad you shared.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are super cute!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Buggy said:


> Cinnamon baby-I just love it!You said that you had a male cinnamon once.Is the mother cinnamon?


Yes, the mother is Cinnamon Pearl, and Dad is a Grey split WF and Cinnamon.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is the youngest from Tony and Abby's last clutch with his new best friend. He has been named Dimples


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute and i love the name Dimples


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such a cute baby!!!


----------

